# Interesting...a Nikon D4 w/ 600vr is punished by big Grizzly...w/ pics.



## Northstar (May 21, 2012)

I saw this on Fred Miranda site and thought others here might find it as interesting as I did.

A guy buys a brand new Nikon D4 and heads out to Yellowstone, trouble ensues....

www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1114874


----------

